# Moog VS. Mevotech VS. AC Delco?



## buckhigh

Hey guys, looking to rebuild my front suspension on my 2002 2500hd. My upper control arm bushings are shot at 110,000 miles. I plan on using MOOG for most of my suspension parts aka tie rods, pitman arm, idler arm...but my biggest concern is the upper control arms and bushings. Does anyone have any experience with the above brands? The AC Delco control arms are very attractive pricewise since they come with ball joints and bushings. The same as Mevotech. The Moog ones only come with ball joints, no bushings. Any suggestions? Money is not a matter, looking more for OEM direct fit and QUALITY! Thanks guys for any input....


----------



## dieselss

get the ones with the ball joints and bushings already installed that would be the most important thing. Me personally, I like rebestos. they have a really nice web parts search. but thats just me. My parts supplier used to ued moog, but now they switched. sometimes its nice to look up my parts before I order them. I guess its just what you perfer, and which parts supplier you like the best and who you would rather give your money to.


----------



## buckhigh

dieselss;1386575 said:


> get the ones with the ball joints and bushings already installed that would be the most important thing. Me personally, I like rebestos. they have a really nice web parts search. but thats just me. My parts supplier used to ued moog, but now they switched. sometimes its nice to look up my parts before I order them. I guess its just what you perfer, and which parts supplier you like the best and who you would rather give your money to.


Thank you for your response dieselss. Only AC Delco and Mevotech control arms come pre- installed with both the ball joint and control arm bushings. Moog control arms only come with the ball joint, and bushings are extra and sold as a seperate line item. I guess if I had to choose between Mevotech and Ac Delco, it's a no brainer for me. AC Delco...


----------



## dieselss

well then,,,,that wasnt so hard now was it??? lol just outta wonder, did you look into rebestos?


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Moog*

IMO I would go all MOOG, I have had on my trucks for years and they hold up to plowing abuse...


----------



## buckhigh

dieselss;1386592 said:


> well then,,,,that wasnt so hard now was it??? lol just outta wonder, did you look into rebestos?


Not at all, but I didn't realize the importance of buying the control arm pre-installed with the ball joint and bushing. Out of curiosity, what's really the big difference between installing the bushing myself or it already coming installed from the factory? More probability of human error on my part?


----------



## dieselss

New, there easy to install. But if it was me, I would not want to do it unless I was using urathane(sp) bushings. Just one less item to do yourself. Make it as easy on yourself as possible.


----------



## moogman13

I don't know why you think Moog doesn't include bushings installed, THEY DO. But they ALSO offer bushings separately. More importantly the MOOG ball joint has a porous metal bearing which lasts MUCH longer than the plastic in all other brands. CK620054 includes ball joint and bushings installed. There is also a control arm assembly with an adjustable bushing design available. www.fme-cat.com


----------



## leolkfrm

a lot of the moog parts are lifetime or at least 3 years(ie bearings), warranty is important!


----------



## Mark13

moogman13 said:


> I don't know why you think Moog doesn't include bushings installed, THEY DO. But they ALSO offer bushings separately. More importantly the MOOG ball joint has a porous metal bearing which lasts MUCH longer than the plastic in all other brands. CK620054 includes ball joint and bushings installed. There is also a control arm assembly with an adjustable bushing design available. www.fme-cat.com





leolkfrm said:


> a lot of the moog parts are lifetime or at least 3 years(ie bearings), warranty is important!


I'm guessing in the last 5+ years since the thread was started he has gotten his front end parts figured out.


----------



## leolkfrm

Mark13 said:


> I'm guessing in the last 5+ years since the thread was started he has gotten his front end parts figured out.


:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead: got sucked into another old one :laugh:


----------



## Motorman 007

...and it was moogman13's first post....hhmmmm


----------



## jonc41

I'm a licensed mechanic and used to work on a fleet of GM trucks for a construction company the last place I worked, never had much luck with ac delco front end parts although the rest of their parts work great, I wouldn't put mevotech in anything. In my opinion Moog is the only way to go, lifetime warranty and they last. Every truck in he fleet we put delco front end parts in we're worn out again in 6 months to a year and the Moog parts we hardly ever replaced a second time.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

mossman381 use moog in his videos on youtube


----------



## Motleyfool73

Mark13 said:


> I'm guessing in the last 5+ years since the thread was started he has gotten his front end parts figured out.


Lol


----------



## jonniesmooth

Motleyfool73 said:


> Lol


And another 3 till you found it again. Welcome to the site.


----------



## JAJA

Moog all the way


----------

